# Anyone going to the Anglo AGM on Friday?



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jan 2009)

A journalist has asked me if I know of anyone going to the meeting. 

Give me a shout on 01 603 0891 or email me on burgess7@eircom.net

Thanks

Brendan


----------



## tyoung (14 Jan 2009)

Can't. Sold out in 05. Too early I know but that's ok.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jan 2009)

Is there no smiley for smugness?


----------



## Guest106 (15 Jan 2009)

Will there be 'blood on the floor' ?  
How lively will it be ?


----------



## foghorn (15 Jan 2009)

How many shares do you need in order to attend? I'm tempted to buy one just to see the fur fly.


----------



## Raskolnikov (15 Jan 2009)

foghorn said:


> how many shares do you need in order to attend? I'm tempted to buy one just to see the fur fly.


1.


----------



## webtax (15 Jan 2009)

Wouldn't be on the shareholders register in time though.


----------



## edwalsh (15 Jan 2009)

is it true that Anglo Irish A.G.M. is being held in Disneyland ?


----------



## smiley (15 Jan 2009)

edwalsh said:


> is it true that Anglo Irish A.G.M. is being held in Disneyland ?




it is now.


----------



## paddyd (15 Jan 2009)

will there still be an EGM now that its being 100% nationalised?

[broken link removed]

can't wait for furious George on the nine o clock news, just about to start.

EDIT: thread already started: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=101775


----------



## z106 (15 Jan 2009)

One of the more anticipated 9 o clock news bulletins in a long time


----------



## webtax (15 Jan 2009)

Will they still be giving out free tea & buns at it? We're paying for that now, but it might be the last thing the shareholders get for their investment.


----------



## tiger (16 Jan 2009)

Shane Ross brought up the point last night on prime time;  The timing of the announcement of the nationalization _hours_ before the AGM is too much of a coincidence.

I fear for this little nation of ours...


----------



## PaddyW (16 Jan 2009)

Join the club tiger


----------



## Jethro (19 Jan 2009)

foghorn said:


> How many shares do you need in order to attend? I'm tempted to buy one just to see the fur fly.


 
Apparently you need to be a shareholder _OR_ be Gay Byrne. I see he was in there but he said he's not a shareholder.




Did he use a press/media pass or is it just not the done thing to stop a national institution from doing what he wants?


----------



## shanegl (19 Jan 2009)

His son works for Anglo, so maybe he's a shareholder and gave him his proxy?


----------

